# City Water Connection Filling Fresh Tank On 301Bq



## chrispmeyer (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi All -

We have a 2014 301BQ. Picked it up and took off a few days later - have now been on the road for 4 months consecutively (guess we're called summer full-timers!). Rig has been great and we've managed to sort out most of the bugs that have come up. My current one, here at Crater Lake, OR, though has thrown me for a loop. Twice in the last week when I've hooked up the City Water connection the fresh tank fills (and then slowly overfills out the vent). First time I thought I'd just screwed up somehow but it did it again today - I pulled in with an empty fresh tank yesterday (drained while driving from the Redwoods here), hooked up the city connection, and then this afternoon I discover the fresh tank vent with water bubbling out. I don't know the inside guts of the connections - just wondering if anyone has any ideas for something I could do myself. We'll manage along without waiting for 3 weeks for an oppty somewhere, but I'd love to knock it out myself. Would really appreciate any ideas.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

This thread in Outbackers covers a lot of information on the water system. The diagrams in the third comment may help you troubleshoot:

H2O in Your RV


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like the water is back flowing through the water pump into the water tank.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sulvester10 said:


> Sounds like the water is back flowing through the water pump into the water tank.


This would be the only possible path.

Try running the water pump to try and clear any debris and have it reset the suction and discharge valves in the pump. This may help prevent back flow.


----------



## chrispmeyer (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the help, gang! I figured it had to be water pump, but didn't realize that the pump actually serves as kind of a pressure relief mechanism for the city water. I shut off city water and put the pump through it's paces (shower, wash dishes, etc) this morning. Moved on to Bend, OR and am now back on city water - so far the meter shows no fresh water in the tank but we'll see what it looks like tomorrow morning.

FWIW to anyone else who has this problem at some point, I pinged Keystone and got the usually helpful "sounds like an issue you should have a dealer look at" response. Thanks, Keystone. (That was most helpful while at the North Rim of the Grand Canyon and main room slide was stuck in the out position a month ago!).

Will respond back with further progress. Thanks again for the support.

Chris


----------



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

Have the same issue on our 2012 301BQ. Researched some other forms and came up with same cause - the water pump. I'm going to replace ours this weekend. Does anyone know what the model number might be? I won't be able to get to the trailer until this weekend - wanted to order the new part ASAP.

Dave


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

My guess is you have a Shurflo Classic pump. The attached PDFs give some good information. If you're going to replace than upgrade to a better more quiet pump. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## chrispmeyer (Feb 23, 2014)

Cycling the pump helped a bit, but the issue is still appearing intermittently. At least it's an easy one to work around (as long as the pump itself doesn't die!).

Would love to hear how your replacement project goes, Dave. I can't seem to even locate the pump/how to get at it in order to replace it!

Chris


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

chrispmeyer said:


> I can't seem to even locate the pump/how to get at it in order to replace it!
> 
> Chris


Best way to find your pump is to listen to the noisy little bugger.







My bet is the pump is not far away from the fresh water connection.

The *210RS *has it's pump under the sofa pretty much right at the water connections, drivers side of the TT with very short water line runs. The best way to access it the first time is to remove the panel in front of the sofa. I ended up cutting an access hole in the top panel. Now I can service the pump by lifting the sofa up and holding it raised with a wood block. Working from the top is much easier than the side. IMHO, it is not an easy trick to work on these things.

Maybe each of us with the knowledge of the pump location of their model could describe it or show it on a floorplan layout. It could come in handy for future reference. Go to Keystone here : Outback Trailer Floorplans Select your model. Copy the floorplan. Put a blue DOT on the location of the pump. Here's *210RS








*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Leedek said:


> I can't seem to even locate the pump/how to get at it in order to replace it!
> 
> Chris


Best way to find your pump is to listen to the noisy little bugger.







My bet is the pump is not far away from the fresh water connection.

[/quote]

That is correct. The pump on the 301BQ is next to the hotwater tank. If you open the storage pass-through from the drivers side, there is a small (flimsy) wall put in place Simply remove that wall via a few screws and you will find the pump and the tank....you will also fine more storage space. I never put the wall back in....and love the extra space


----------

